# 1936-39 Mercury 'Pod' Bikes Observations



## Freqman1 (Jan 4, 2021)

So most of you know I recently purchased one of these which always drives my curiosity to learn more. From what I see there isn't a lot of literature out there and not a lot of these bikes--complete with pod. The following are my observations. Please feel free to correct me and if you have additional literature or a complete bike with pod that would be great too. Serial numbers may help sort some of this as well. This IS NOT a discussion of Mercury bikes in general or Elgin branded similar models. V/r Shawn





1937 Monopod Bike  Owner: Shawn Sweeney @Freqman1




1938-9? Dual Pod Bike Owner: @Phattiremike

From what I see it looks like these were made from at least the latter part of 1936 into 1939 but I have a feeling maybe not for the entire year. The bike was designed by the leading industrial designer of the time, Count Alexis De Sakhnoffsky, who also designed automobiles for Packard, Cord, and Auburn along with furniture, appliances, clothes and just about everything else. The '36 cat only shows a dual pod bike. They were offer in red with white trim or black with cream trim. The early ('36-sometime in '37) dual pod bikes used a separate horn button on the handle bars. Later bikes had the horn button incorporated into the pod housing. Interestingly the early dual pod bikes could be ordered with or without a speedometer. If no speedo was ordered a faux speedo face was inserted into the speedo opening.

From what I can determine it appears to me the pod bikes utilized a unique frame. The frame on a pod bike has a welded in kickstand mount and has no drop stand 'ears' as found on non-pod bike offerings. The monopod was introduced in 1937 and the ads I've seen show colors offered as either red or blue with white trim. Girls bikes were offered with pods as well. At some point in late '37/early '38 it looks like a dual pod model was offered with a horizontal Lobdell seat was offered.

The dual pod bikes were referred to as the deluxe bikes and the monopod as the semi deluxe from '37 on. The dual pod bikes used wider fenders with special tips, a unique rear spring loaded reflector, and a slightly different paint scheme. I haven't seen a '38 or '39 catalog so I'm not sure what differences exist between the years but I suspect very slight changes. From what I see in the lit all pod bikes originally had hubcaps although I don't believe I've ever seen an original set of these caps. Lastly the only badges I've seen on these bikes are either Mercury or Goodyear badges. I've seen both a Goodyear Wingfoot badge and a Highway Patrol badge. I suspect there may have been some private brands but have never seen one.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 4, 2021)

* 3. 1936-1938 Murray Mercury & Count Alexis de Sakhnoffsky
					

Schwinn had been the market leader in bicycle design since 1933 when they announced new ‘Balloon Tire’ models. As the company proclaimed in their 1933 catalogue: “It is a great source of much pride…




					mercuryindustries.wordpress.com


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 4, 2021)

1937 Mercury Advertisement - Dave's Vintage Bicycles
					

1937 Mercury Advertisement - 1937 Mercury bicycles, as designed by Count Alexis De Sakhnoffsky.



					www.nostalgic.net
				















						1937 Mercury Goodyear Window Display - Dave's Vintage Bicycles
					

1937 Mercury Goodyear Window Display - Goodyear store window with 1937 Goodyear Hi-Way Patrol bicycle. Bike is similar to the Mercury model. Many people simply call this bike a Mercury



					www.nostalgic.net


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 4, 2021)

Here's a lady's missing the POD that's still on the backburner


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 4, 2021)

Original Caps with remnants of original paint.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 4, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Original Caps with remnants of original paint.
> 
> View attachment 1332748
> View attachment 1332749



Thanks for the contributions Mike. I saw when doing the research that you had posted quite a few ads which is where I got the info from. I'd love to find either a set of original caps or would settle for some repos. V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## cds2323 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## bike (Jan 5, 2021)

Interesting! Kraeft vs the Count!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 5, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> So most of you know I recently purchased one of these which always drives my curiosity to learn more. From what I see there isn't a lot of literature out there and not a lot of these bikes--complete with pod. The following are my observations. Please feel free to correct me and if you have additional literature or a complete bike with pod that would be great too. Serial numbers may help sort some of this as well. This IS NOT a discussion of Mercury bikes in general or Elgin branded similar models. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1332698
> 1937 Monopod Bike  Owner: Shawn Sweeney @Freqman1
> ...



I've never seen one equipped with aluminum fenders before and find it a bit odd that it didn't come equipped with the fender tips & reflector. It does seem to have the wider rear fender brace tho...Regardless, she's a beauty! Congrats!

Another detail I noticed is that the fender brace rivets are not spaced out towards the edge as normally seen on Mercurys. Maybe due to aluminum being so delicate? Hmmm....

Note: This is not a deluxe equipped POD bike. I added the long reach POD stem at one time.


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 5, 2021)

..


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 5, 2021)

I agree Mike--something of an anomaly for several reasons. Promotional model? Collector modified? Who knows but I learned a long time ago not to instantly assume things may not be factory and start 'correcting' it. No doubt a real pod bike regardless. Personally I think the bike has a lot of character as-is and that's how I'm going to leave it except for a mild cleaning and service. V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Jan 5, 2021)

These bikes blazed a trail that is not always apricated as the features were widely adopted.
Built in side stand.
Clamshell tank.
Bigtime for 36/7...


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jan 16, 2021)

Do you reckon it was actually available in 36, seeing that the patent dates were filed in late December 36 and early 37?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 16, 2021)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Do you reckon it was actually available in 36, seeing that the patent dates were filed in late December 36 and early 37?



Even if some were out in very late '36 they would likely be '37 models. I'd like to see some serials on these then we might know. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 16, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Even if some were out in very late '36 they would likely be '37 models. I'd like to see some serials on these then we might know. V/r Shawn




Here you go


----------

